# Off To SHOT Shot - SHOT Show Sale



## gr8fuldoug (Jan 14, 2017)

* Off To SHOT Shot - SHOT Show Sale*

I am off to SHOT Show this weekend. Our new* SHOT Show Page* is up and active with new product details. Check it out. It will be constantly updated throughout next week. I will be posting the Daily SHOT Show Report there each day, as well as new product announcements.

As always I request you stay in touch with the guys here, 516-217-1000, and keep them busy.  In order to assist you in keeping them busy we are running a *Site Wide SHOT Show Sale * from now through the 24th. We've heavily reduced prices site wide, however, if what you're looking for isn't reduced call the guys, 516-217-1000, and let them hook you up. 

I will do my best to check my e-mails each night, however, if I am slow in replying to PM's and e-mails that's why. 

*Check out our new Just Arrived Section and our Latest Sales Flyer*

We appreciate all the orders and support. Please stay well and safe.

*If there is anything you're looking for please give us a call at 516-217-1000. It is always our pleasure to speak with you.* Always give a call to discuss options and what would be best for your needs

Have a great day & please follow us on Instagram at gr8fuldoug1 

Thank you for your continued support.
If there is anything else that we can assist you with please let us know.

Camera Land
720 Old Bethpage Road
Old Bethpage, NY 11804
516-217-1000
Please visit our web site @ www.cameralandny.com


----------

